# Recurrent 2nd tri losses?



## ginny83

Hi,

Just wondering if there was anyone else out there that have had multiple 2nd tri losses? 

So far I have had a loss at 12 weeks, 15+ weeks, and 13 weeks. These are what the babies measured, I was actually a bit further on in the pregnancies when I found out. The loss at 15 weeks, we heard the heartbeat at 15+3 - told all our friends and family, then a few days later I was checking at home with my doppler couldn't find a heartbeat and sadly got it confirmed at the hospital that the baby had died :cry:

I'm still waiting on my last miscarriage test results, but the 12 and 15 week losses where both normal males. With my last miscarriage I was on Clexane and baby aspirin even though I have nothing showing up unusual in my blood tests. So, so far it's unknown as to why I'm losing the babies. I also have a son who I had before the miscarriages.

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced anything like this? everything always looks fantastic during the pregnancy then all of the sudden we don't have a heartbeat anymore :(

Thanks


----------



## Mellybelle

I lost my little boy at 15 weeks. He had died at around 14+1. Trsts showed he was perfect with no chromosomal abnormalities. A year later i lost another baby at 13+4. She was alive at 13+1, then dead a few days later. Again, tests showed she was perfect too. 

I had a stack of tests. Autoimmune disorders, clotting disorders, the works. 15 vials of blood in all. Everything came back normal. Also had an ultrasound and all is normal in there. 

I had had two children before these losses. 

I've since had my rainbow, and am pregnant again. Its scary shit knowing it could all be over at any time. No magic 12 week 'safe time'.

Have you had tests done? I hope you get some answers. <3


----------



## ginny83

I'm pretty sure I've had every test out there done! I'm being looked after by a recurrent miscarriage clinic at the hospital where I had my son. The only things they've found is mildly high blood pressure, which I was on medication for during the last pregnancy. They also put me on aspirin.

Also, with the last pregnancy I was put on Clexane by a private hematologist I saw myself who thought it wouldn't hurt and my Protein S was borderline low. 

Thanks for replying though, your story really gives me hope! You're story is probably the closest I've found to mine - especially with all your tests coming back normal too!

Where you on anything with your rainbow pregnancy or this?

Sending you lots of good wishes and hope this one is another rainbow for you xx


----------



## Mellybelle

I had been taking coq10 when I first fell pregnant, so I kept taking it. I stopped it at 10 weeks and started on aspirin. I dont know what the magic ingredient was. 
A midwife recently suggested I get my thyroid checked as this can cause miscarriage. I told her id had it checked but everything was normal. She said it can change with each pregnancy so may be worth getting it checked again as its just another blood test. I'll be doing this, but im pretty sure it will come back normal as well. I dont have any symptoms of thyroid problems. 

Im glad I could give you some hope. I was really upset when all my tests came back as normal. How could I stop it happening again if i cant figure out what caused it!!?

Im still sure theres something there. Recurrent second tri loss cant just be 'bad luck'.


----------



## tinadecember

Hello hun, my sister has had 3 2nd trimester losses.

Her first was at 15 weeks and then she had 2 recurrent after the other at 17 weeks. 

She is now pregnant again and is 21 weeks and all is well! wishing you the best of luck with future pregnancies honey xxx


----------



## ginny83

tinadecember said:


> Hello hun, my sister has had 3 2nd trimester losses.
> 
> Her first was at 15 weeks and then she had 2 recurrent after the other at 17 weeks.
> 
> She is now pregnant again and is 21 weeks and all is well! wishing you the best of luck with future pregnancies honey xxx

Thank you for sharing that - stories like that give me lots of hope!

Can I ask do you know if they had a reason for her losses? Sending lots of good vibes her way for this little one!


----------



## lanaross

Hi ginny, i am not a doctor by any means but have you looked into having your cervix measured during pregnancies? I have an incompetent cervix and, although, it has never manifested itself very early in second trimester, I know there are a lot of ladies here who had this problem early on and had their cervix measured weekly. There is a thread in gestational complications on IC.
Sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## honeybunch2k7

First, I'd like to say sorry for your losses. :hugs:

I have had two losses, one at about 16 weeks, the other at 18 +3 (both born kicking).

My cnm has prescribed bedrest plus cerclage and possibly baby aspirin. I plan to get test for hughes/antiphospholipid syndrome.

Is everybody getting copies of their test results? I've heard of drs overlooking things like weak positives or drs testing one factor for a disease but not others. For example, drs might test your anticardiolipin antibodies but not your lupus anticoagulant when looking for Hughes syndrome.


----------



## ginny83

so sorry to hear about your losses - that must have been extremely hard to have a baby born alive that you couldn't save :(

I think I have had my cervix measured and it's always been fine- at the 12 week scans definitely. It's never been raised up as an issue to me. I doubt this is problem anyway though since the babies pass away before without any signs of miscarrying - no bleeding or cramping or anything. The only reason I even know they have passed is because I have a scan and there's no longer a heartbeat.

I have copies now of all my text results. Everything is within range and I can't see that they've missed anything - they seem pretty thorough. The only result that's come back a bit funny is that sometimes my protein S levels are borderline. However with my last pregnancy I was on Clexane and it still didn't make a difference.


----------



## Mellybelle

Same here. My cervix has never been the problem. The babies just die. 

I dont think there was anything missed in my tests either. I did have a list of the tests i had done somewhere.... will have a look and see if I can find it...


----------



## Mellybelle

Same here. My cervix has never been the problem. The babies just die. 

I dont think there was anything missed in my tests either. I did have a list of the tests i had done somewhere.... will have a look and see if I can find it...


----------



## ginny83

I think it's quite unusual for it not to be an early labor type issue relating to a 2nd tri loss. With my last pregnancy I was flagged as already having a 2nd tri loss so automatically got booked into the pre-term labor clinic where they monitor your cervix etc I guess more closely. I had to explain how I didn't think I needed to be booked in there and they told me it's automatic thing since 95% of 2nd tri losses are because of that! In the end they agreed I didn't need to attend and I doubt I would be required to go for any future pregnancies either...

We've actually decided to start ntnp again... see what happens I guess!


----------



## justhoping

I also have two late term losses, both due to incomp cervix. All my other tests came back fine..

for everyone here ::hugs:


----------



## louise1302

This is exactly what is happening to me. In may seren was born sleeping at 24 weeks her heart just stopped and Henry was born 10 days ago at 17 weeks again his heart just stopped. Had heart hb the day before

I have 5 sons from 5 uneventful pregnancies my youngest is almost 3 so something has changed since then and I don't know what
Did any of you ever find out a cause?


----------



## ginny83

No I haven't - we have just started trying again and have everything crossed that it works out. 

I'm so sorry that you've been through something similar and that your pregnancies went even further along :(


----------



## louise1302

Have you been tested for vitamin b12 deficient anaemia? They found out I had this a week before Henry died and I'm wondering if this is the cause

Serens pm showed unexplained stillbirth but with risk factors of a dodgy thyroid result and possible clotting disorder but these were controlled during Henry's pregnancy so I'm completely at a loss and clinging to the b12 anaemia as a possible cause of both as it's something 'new' amd would've been around when I was pregnant with Seren but not necessarily 3 years ago with Oscar if I'm making sense


----------

